# Car Forums > Automotive News >  The Acura Integra is Back For 2022

## A2VR6

https://twitter.com/acura/status/142...656524294?s=21

----------


## redline

About 20 years too late … now in the who cares pile …

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

2022 is now. How and why did they keep this a secret?

----------


## Darell_n

It’s probably electric now.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Why are they still announcing new cars when they can barely fill the orders they have?

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

I hope it doesn’t suck.

----------


## bjstare

No integras have ever sucked, have they? Maybe the first one? Dc2 was great, rsx was good. 

I wish they would make it rwd or awd, but that’s pretty unlikely.

----------


## ExtraSlow

First "nice" car I ever bought myself was a 1994 integra. Base model, so it wasn't fast, but man it was a nice drivers car, and with a stick, it made zoomy noises. 
I expect this to suck, because nearly everything does now.

----------


## heavyD

I assume this is going to be a coupe version of the Civic Type R. I think it's a great idea to get younger people in Acura showrooms.

----------


## rage2

My first car was an 87 Integra 5 door, which these days we call the 4 door coupe. I hope they bring that body style back.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> My first car was an 87 Integra 5 door, which these days we call the 4 door coupe. I hope they bring that body style back.



Kia stinger has that body style......
I always called it the Integra Sedan, which was probably never correct.

----------


## Darkane

> First "nice" car I ever bought myself was a 1994 integra. Base model, so it wasn't fast, but man it was a nice drivers car, and with a stick, it made zoomy noises. 
> I expect this to suck, because nearly everything does now.



Me too. Mine was a ‘95 LS, in silver. 

My first Honda that gave me a deep dive into swaps and JDM-isms

----------


## Xtrema

> I assume this is going to be a coupe version of the Civic Type R. I think it's a great idea to get younger people in Acura showrooms.



Isn't Civic coupe totally cancelled? May be Si coupe will be base and Type R coupe will be Type S.

ILX is already paired the Si engine with a DCT. They could just drop that into the base Integra for the masses.

----------


## killramos

Does Honda do anything interesting but ride it’s own coattails from the 90’s anymore?

----------


## you&me

> Does Honda do anything interesting but ride its own coattails from the 90s anymore?



No*. 


*Apologies to Ridgeline owners.

----------


## Xtrema

> Does Honda do anything interesting but ride it’s own coattails from the 90’s anymore?



They tried but nobody is giving them credit being 1st.

4 door "coupe"


SUV "coupe"

----------


## Buster

> No*. 
> 
> 
> *Apologies to Ridgeline owners.



Apology accepted

----------


## jwslam

It's gonna be a CR-Z

----------


## ExtraSlow

When do they remake the Del Sol?

----------


## gpomp

> Does BMW do anything interesting but ride it’s own coattails from the 90’s anymore?



Fixed

----------


## killramos

Bad example. BMW peaked at least a decade later.

----------


## Buster

The Honda/BMW parallel is pretty interesting that way.

----------


## heavyD

> The Honda/BMW parallel is pretty interesting that way.



I don't see the parallels. Honda killed off all their enthusiast cars last decade. They only recently realized that having a car like the Civic Type R brings younger demographic traffic into the dealership which is why they are likely bringing back the Integra. BMW hasn't killed any performance models and has added the M2.

----------


## Buster

> I don't see the parallels. Honda killed off all their enthusiast cars last decade. They only recently realized that having a car like the Civic Type R brings younger demographic traffic into the dealership which is why they are likely bringing back the Integra. BMW hasn't killed any performance models and has added the M2.



Both brands were at the top of their game 15 - 25 years ago. Now they are laggards in every market except a few niches here and there.

----------


## jabjab

> When do they remake the Del Sol?



I thought the s2000 was desinged to replaced the prelude and del sol...the Del Sol was a classic tho.

----------


## Darkane

> I don't see the parallels. Honda killed off all their enthusiast cars last decade. They only recently realized that having a car like the Civic Type R brings younger demographic traffic into the dealership which is why they are likely bringing back the Integra. BMW hasn't killed any performance models and has added the M2.



My good Sir,

I believe there was a certain 6-6 vehicle in the line up somewhat recently. 

I’ll take my leave now.

----------


## C4S

Looks like will replace the iLX ?

----------


## redline

> Both brands were at the top of their game 15 - 25 years ago. Now they are laggards in every market except a few niches here and there.



where is BMW lagging? except styling of the M4 ...

----------


## bjstare

> where is BMW lagging? except styling of the M4 ...



The entire lineup was made of cars with great driving dynamics/experience up until the 2000s. Now most of the lineup is "meh" from that perspective (according to pretty much every journalist, anyways), with only a couple exceptions. And that's not even talking about the design/looks, which are polarizing at best.

----------


## Buster

> where is BMW lagging? except styling of the M4 ...



With the exception of maybe the M2 against its competitors because of RWD, the BMW is largely full of cars that are uninspired, or relatively vanilla compared to competitors. Or just boring and crappy. And ugly.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Bmw is an SUV company that sells very few cars in North America. Same as Porsche.

----------


## dimi

The TLX Type S is the best summary of what Honda/Acura are all about these days. Sounds amazing on paper, "TYPE S!!!" *fanboys screaming*, V6TT, DCT, SH-AWD etc... Turns out to be a dud, heavy as shit, relatively slow, and more in line with the 2.0T competitors.

----------


## killramos

So… kind of like BMW  :ROFL!:

----------


## you&me

> Bmw is an SUV company that sells very few cars in North America. Same as Porsche.



At least Porsche still builds segment leaders in nearly every category they have a model in. 

Like others have said, it's very hard to name a BMW that's the most compelling product in its segment.

----------


## heavyD

> At least Porsche still builds segment leaders in nearly every category they have a model in. 
> 
> Like others have said, it's very hard to name a BMW that's the most compelling product in its segment.



Audi doesn't build a single vehicle that is best in segment. They never have. They have always built middle of the road vehicles that do everything well and nothing great. Mercedes doesn't really have much in the way of exciting vehicles outside of some AMG's and now they are dropping the V8's it's kind of bleak really if you are an enthusiast. I just don't see where BMW is lagging behind those two brands at all as they still build the best performers in their class and their sales have never been better. This site is heavily biased towards MB which makes sense given the the aging of most long term members. Still not all of us want Grandpa's luxury vehicle.

----------


## Buster

> Audi doesn't build a single vehicle that is best in segment. They never have. They have always built middle of the road vehicles that do everything well and nothing great. Mercedes doesn't really have much in the way of exciting vehicles outside of some AMG's and now they are dropping the V8's it's kind of bleak really if you are an enthusiast. I just don't see where BMW is lagging behind those two brands at all as they still build the best performers in their class and their sales have never been better. This site is heavily biased towards MB which makes sense given the the aging of most long term members. Still not all of us want Grandpa's luxury vehicle.



It's why my interest in cars is at an all time low.

----------


## killramos

Is your bicycle fleet worth more than your car fleet yet?

----------


## Buster

> Is your bicycle fleet worth more than your car fleet yet?



No, but I find my new bike far more exciting than most cars I could go buy right now.

----------


## you&me

> Audi doesn't build a single vehicle that is best in segment. They never have. They have always built middle of the road vehicles that do everything well and nothing great. Mercedes doesn't really have much in the way of exciting vehicles outside of some AMG's and now they are dropping the V8's it's kind of bleak really if you are an enthusiast. I just don't see where BMW is lagging behind those two brands at all as they still build the best performers in their class and their sales have never been better. This site is heavily biased towards MB which makes sense given the the aging of most long term members. Still not all of us want Grandpa's luxury vehicle.



Not sure where that's coming from because I didn't say anything about Audis, and neither did the post I was responding to.  :dunno: 

I've said this before (in more relevant threads), but I'm hard pressed to choose BMW in any segment that I care about. The exception being the M5, but the comparable E is last gen and without knowing anything about it, I'm confident I'd choose the new E63 over the M5. 

To be clear, I've owned far more BMWs than MBs over the years, like a 4:1 ratio. And I'm not really looking at any BMWs or MBs right now, but as a car guy, I can't help but play the hypothetical "which one" game, and I just don't find myself choosing BMW very often at all...

----------


## killramos

I like the current M5

----------


## Buster

> I like the current M5



I like the M5 in the same way I like the new NSX. It's a good car that would require a massive discount to get me to pull the trigger. The M5 is basically a big heavy luxo barge.

----------


## killramos

I mean yea.

----------


## dimi

M235/M240/M2 (not the new one...) are definitely up there. M340i, especially if performance is your desired metric in that class. M3/M4, less bucktooth, is a pretty deadly car overall. I don't know what class leading is but I would say those are pretty compelling cars that I would love to own, but then again I am BMW biased.

----------


## Misterman

Seems weird to use a rebadged Civic with leather interior, to make a nostalgia play aimed at 90's teenagers. Won't most of those(us) have moved on to luxury brands, real sports cars, or family sensible stuff by now? Lamborghini is doing it right with the Countach name. This seems like a supreme fail incoming from Acura.

----------


## rage2

> Seems weird to use a rebadged Civic with leather interior, to make a nostalgia play aimed at 90's teenagers. Won't most of those(us) have moved on to luxury brands, real sports cars, or family sensible stuff by now? Lamborghini is doing it right with the Countach name. This seems like a supreme fail incoming from Acura.



Isn’t the countach a rebadged aventador/sian? Haha

I don’t think Acura has announced what the integra is yet? Or did I miss something?

----------


## Inzane

> First "nice" car I ever bought myself was a 1994 integra. Base model, so it wasn't fast, but man it was a nice drivers car, and with a stick, it made zoomy noises.






> Me too. Mine was a ‘95 LS, in silver.



Same. My first car was a 96 LS, 5 spd, in vogue silver metallic. It had the optional spoiler, CD player, and the black leather interior swapped over from a “special edition”. Loved that car and wished I hadn’t sold it when I did.
(To this day I don’t know why I didn’t spend just a few thou more and get the GS-R. It was literally only a $3k-3.5k difference that year.)

----------


## Inzane

> Seems weird to use a rebadged Civic with leather interior, to make a nostalgia play.



I hope it’s more than that. To my eyes the current body style civic looks awful.

----------


## rage2

Am I the only one old enough to have a first gen?

Does anyone remember why 3rd gen integrals have different front ends in Japan vs NA? Seemed like an odd decision at the time.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Am I the only one old enough to have a first gen?
> 
> Does anyone remember why 3rd gen integrals have different front ends in Japan vs NA? Seemed like an odd decision at the time.



I always assumed bumper laws.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Jdm headlight lyfe

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

I acquired a GSR for $1 once upon a time. Drove it for a while, sold it for $800 to a friend and he got rear ended and paid $1600 from insurance. Great car.

----------


## bjstare

> M235/M240/M2 (not the new one...) are definitely up there. M340i, especially if performance is your desired metric in that class. M3/M4, less bucktooth, is a pretty deadly car overall. I don't know what class leading is but I would say those are pretty compelling cars that I would love to own, but then again I am BMW biased.



Desire for ownership doesn’t make a car good.

----------


## Misterman

> Isn’t the countach a rebadged aventador/sian? Haha



Yes. Precisely. Cheap refresh on an existing model they can mark up to make a nostalgia sales play towards a generation that now has money. 




> I don’t think Acura has announced what the integra is yet? Or did I miss something?



I haven't seen anything. I'm just educated guessing that they didn't re-engineer an entire new car just to revive the Integra name.

----------


## richardchan2002

It looks like Acura is (at least partially) relying on nostalgia by reviving the Integra nameplate, which doesn’t seem to sell well in this space, just look at the 86 or Supra.

If this is another rebadged more expensive variant of a Honda Civic, it’s just more meh. If they make an Integra Type R I would love to see an AWD version but knowing Honda it will likely be FWD. If they do make an ITR I would bet on a ~$50k rebadged 2 door CTR (which is now on its 5th model year). At that price, a Golf R or Sti would be better value.

I think it’s a shame that Acura still isn’t able to bring anything to market that is worth looking at. They have worked themselves into a niche where they are not competitive when it comes to performance or luxury or price.

On a related rant, it’s too bad there isn’t a bigger market for these Japanese “enthusiasts” cars. Not only would prices be lower but maybe then we wouldn’t see chassis and powertrains that carry forward forever (look at the GTR, 86, 350/370Z, S2000, STi, IS350).

----------


## Disoblige

Fit Si, Fit Type R, let's go.
No need for V8s, just need a bunch of tiny 4 door hatches with 200+ and 300+ HP  :ROFL!:

----------


## bjstare

> I think it’s a shame that Acura still isn’t able to bring anything to market that is worth looking at. They have worked themselves into a niche where they are not competitive when it comes to performance or luxury or price.



Tell that to the RDX. That’s their niche now. 

I think the tlx type s has some appeal. I would think it’s for the S4 or m340i customer that wants to keep the car for longer than the warranty period, and is willing to trade a little performance for more reliability. Granted, that’s a pretty small market, I do think it exists.

----------


## Doozer

> First "nice" car I ever bought myself was a 1994 integra. Base model, so it wasn't fast, but man it was a nice drivers car, and with a stick, it made zoomy noises. 
> I expect this to suck, because nearly everything does now.






> Me too. Mine was a ‘95 LS, in silver. 
> 
> My first Honda that gave me a deep dive into swaps and JDM-isms






> Same. My first car was a 96 LS, 5 spd, in vogue silver metallic. It had the optional spoiler, CD player, and the black leather interior swapped over from a “special edition”. Loved that car and wished I hadn’t sold it when I did.
> (To this day I don’t know why I didn’t spend just a few thou more and get the GS-R. It was literally only a $3k-3.5k difference that year.)




Man, did everyone have them? Mine was a '92. A green LS. I loved that car. Bought it a few years old and sold it with over 300,000 kms.

----------


## arcticcat522

Looks good to me

----------


## killramos

That’s embarrassing

----------


## Buster

i think those are fan renderings?

----------


## arcticcat522

> i think those are fan renderings?



Most likely. The shape with the camera looks promising.

----------


## flipstah

> Am I the only one old enough to have a first gen?
> 
> Does anyone remember why 3rd gen integrals have different front ends in Japan vs NA? Seemed like an odd decision at the time.



Which one was the bug eye? I had that

----------


## cam_wmh

Having never driven an Integra/RSX - Why didn't the RSX have the same following as the Integra? The OG's moved onto grander vehicles?

----------


## Disoblige

> Having never driven an Integra/RSX - Why didn't the RSX have the same following as the Integra? The OG's moved onto grander vehicles?



It was still pretty popular, but many still preferred the looks of the integra. Plus not many who could afford an integra could afford a new RSX so it felt like the integra was always the better bang for the buck.
Type-S was still badass back in the day.

----------


## Shlade

If it looked anything like those renderings, that will be a hot tuner car for sure.

----------


## brucebanner

> It's why my interest in cars is at an all time low.



You need an old (little to no tech) car with good power. Rages 400(wheel)hp is a good starting point.

Yeah they're totally different than new tech vehicles but tons of fun in their own way.

----------


## redline

> Having never driven an Integra/RSX - Why didn't the RSX have the same following as the Integra? The OG's moved onto grander vehicles?



I had a GSR and RSX type s at the same time no less… and yes I moved on to better cars. I loved those cars but the brand did not evolve and in fact started to produce a bunch of lame cars that enthusiasts ran from.

I would never go back to Honda…

----------


## Xtrema

> Having never driven an Integra/RSX - Why didn't the RSX have the same following as the Integra? The OG's moved onto grander vehicles?



They removed double wishbones from the front. RSX is still nice but lost a lot of fans on that move.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Having never driven an Integra/RSX - Why didn't the RSX have the same following as the Integra? The OG's moved onto grander vehicles?



I had a 94 Integra that I loved. The RSX just didn't do anything for me, we had one for a few years and it was pretty lack-lustre by comparison I always thought.

----------


## riander5

But the RSX-S had two Vtec stages! Two!!

Had a regular integra as an 18 year old, loved it. Friend had a type R, when that thing hit Vtec is was pretty crazy. Ah the memories

----------


## redline

> But the RSX-S had two Vtec stages! Two!!
> 
> Had a regular integra as an 18 year old, loved it. Friend had a type R, when that thing hit Vtec is was pretty crazy. Ah the memories



Vtec just kicked in yo !

https://images.app.goo.gl/adpBfuC9JHntsf599

----------


## rage2

> But the RSX-S had two Vtec stages! Two!!



Don’t think there’s a 2 stage vtec. It’s just single low and high cam lobes. The k20 in the RSX added infinite cam timing and was called iVTEC. Oh the memories haha.

----------


## killramos

I thought the Cr-z had some additional vtec gimmick

----------


## redline

> Don’t think there’s a 2 stage vtec. It’s just single low and high cam lobes. The k20 in the RSX added infinite cam timing and was called iVTEC. Oh the memories haha.



A lot of people confused the multi runner intake as another vtec stage …

----------


## Darkane

> A lot of people confused the multi runner intake as another vtec stage



This. In the integra GSR it feels like two stages, one is the intake.

----------


## riander5

Ah yeah you guys are right. I just remember that type R you'd hit 5k or whatever and it was like a giant boot hit the car in the ass. The RSX-S was a bit smoother, had a few things working but wasnt an actual 2 stage vtec. Regardless, those cars were sweet no matter how many I beat in my ratty sr20 240sx in drag races  :ROFL!: 

Ah to be young again. Checking in on ITR prices they are now a touch more affordable for me than they were then. Should have invested in one then!

----------


## rage2

> Ah yeah you guys are right. I just remember that type R you'd hit 5k or whatever and it was like a giant boot hit the car in the ass. The RSX-S was a bit smoother, had a few things working but wasnt an actual 2 stage vtec. Regardless, those cars were sweet no matter how many I beat in my ratty sr20 240sx in drag races 
> 
> Ah to be young again. Checking in on ITR prices they are now a touch more affordable for me than they were then. Should have invested in one then!



What’s hilarious is that from my tuning days, I would tune both cams, then set the crossover point where you would get the most area under the curve. You lose the giant kick in the pants on crossover but you’re actually faster with more torque everywhere. People *hated* that and made me up the engagement rpm so they were slower but felt the vtec.  :crazy nut:

----------


## Pauly Boy

I leased a second Acura after the dirt cheap TLX deal from 2015 - I'm due for renewal 2023. Be right on schedule for an Integra and have loyalty too boot. My original plan was to ride this out until the Type-S released and get into one of those, but given their price & current rates/residual, it's not happening anytime soon.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

I find myself more interested in what companies like Hyundai/Kia are doing than Honda/Acura these days. I feel like cars as a whole have got a lot more boring and it's harder to find the standouts.

A new integral might be neat but it will probably just be yet another car closely based on another car that already exists.

----------


## riander5

> What’s hilarious is that from my tuning days, I would tune both cams, then set the crossover point where you would get the most area under the curve. You lose the giant kick in the pants on crossover but you’re actually faster with more torque everywhere. People *hated* that and made me up the engagement rpm so they were slower but felt the vtec.



Hahaha that is hilarious. Don't want to lose that legendary kick!

- - - Updated - - -




> I find myself more interested in what companies like Hyundai/Kia are doing than Honda/Acura these days. I feel like cars as a whole have got a lot more boring and it's harder to find the standouts.
> 
> A new integral might be neat but it will probably just be yet another car closely based on another car that already exists.



Honestly, i hate to say it, but toyota is the new honda. GR86, IS500, Supra... apparently a GR corolla or something coming soon. Not any of these cars are ones i'd buy at the moment, but id certainly be going into a toyota / lexus dealership before honda / acura

----------


## Pauly Boy

True, outside of the Type R/S models, most of Honda's lineup is a snoozefest for anyone looking for something more than reliable transportation.

I'm driving one strictly based on price. If I was paying regular rates, there are a ton of more more engaging vehicles out there, that's for sure.

----------


## Disoblige

> Hahaha that is hilarious. Don't want to lose that legendary kick!



It's been too long.

_<Insert obligatory pic>_

----------


## suntan

All I know is that my friend with an Integra got a lot of tail as a result of that car.

----------


## sabad66

It ain’t a tight car if it ain’t a Type R

----------


## killramos

> All I know is that my friend with an Integra got a lot of tail as a result of that car.



Depends how much you like dudes I guess lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

I love you dudes.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Depends how much you like dudes I guess lol



Probably picked up a lot of girls with twin turbo tramp stamps.

----------


## 98type_r

Would love to see a new iteration of an ITR!

----------


## redline

> Probably picked up a lot of girls with twin turbo tramp stamps.



those are not girls they are trannies...

no one ever has picked up a girl cause they had a integra ....

- - - Updated - - -




> Would love to see a new iteration of an ITR!



i dont think honda has it in them to make another type r.... i think at best you will see a type s

----------


## Darkane

> those are not girls they are trannies...
> 
> no one ever has picked up a girl cause they had a integra ....
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> i dont think honda has it in them to make another type r.... i think at best you will see a type s



Not sure if trolling or just forgot. 

I mean if he had a Lude, he would be picking up certain girls.

----------


## riander5

> Not sure if trolling or just forgot. 
> 
> I mean if he had a Lude, he would be picking up certain girls.



The preludes were definitely pussy magnets back in the day

----------


## redline

> Not sure if trolling or just forgot. 
> 
> I mean if he had a Lude, he would be picking up certain girls.



What certain girls ?

- - - Updated - - -




> The preludes were definitely pussy magnets back in the day



Please get a verified girl in this thread that gave it up just because of a lude…

----------


## Tik-Tok

> What certain girls ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Please get a verified girl in this thread that gave it up just because of a lude…



Are you saying you want a... lude_grl?

----------


## killramos

Greaaaaaaaaaasy

----------


## Darkane

> Are you saying you want a... lude_grl?



Haha. I don’t think a lot of people remember

----------


## redline

I thought you where talking about Leo …lol

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

This thread is making me sad now, so many people have forgotten the glory days, of Honda and Beyond.

----------


## Disoblige

Let's all party like it's 1999.

----------


## killramos

> This thread is making me sad now, so many people have forgotten the glory days, of Honda and Beyond.



What makes me sad is that people considered those the glory days

----------


## ExtraSlow

The glory days are always before you personally turn 30. Each generation has different glory days. For cars, music, whatever.

----------


## Darkane

> The glory days are always before you personally turn 30. Each generation has different glory days. For cars, music, whatever.



Ewww, Kill’s glory days are now. 

Gross - as he says.

----------


## killramos

Very gross

----------


## Pauly Boy

> the glory days, of Honda and Beyond.



Hey now, some of us had Cavaliers, the true performance machine.

 :ROFL!:  :ROFL!:  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Killer is an old soul. Mentally he's older than me, even if I'm nearly old enough to be his dad . . . .

----------


## Buster

no way hybrids and teslas will be the glory days of jack shit.

----------


## Darkane

> Killer is an old soul. Mentally he's older than me, even if I'm nearly old enough to be his dad . . . .



Fuck his da…. Wait wut?

----------


## flipstah

> Not sure if trolling or just forgot. 
> 
> I mean if he had a Lude, he would be picking up certain girls.



I thought you meant quaalude.

----------


## Darkane

> I thought you meant quaalude.



Love the part in the movie when he thought he didn’t crash his car at all.

----------


## jabjab

> Are you saying you want a... lude_grl?



does anyone know what happened to Lud Girl?

----------


## heavyD

> Haha. I dont think a lot of people remember



Who could forget those tattoos.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo



----------


## Team_Mclaren

Problem with reviving an old name is, if it's remotely the same as the old one, people bitch about lack of innovation. If it's different, the fanboys cry about it tainting the original name. It's really a lose lose situation.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Problem with reviving an old name is, if it's remotely the same as the old one, people bitch about lack of innovation. If it's different, the fanboys cry about it tainting the original name. It's really a lose lose situation.



#ChevyMalibu

----------


## Misterman

> Whats hilarious is that from my tuning days, I would tune both cams, then set the crossover point where you would get the most area under the curve. You lose the giant kick in the pants on crossover but youre actually faster with more torque everywhere. People *hated* that and made me up the engagement rpm so they were slower but felt the vtec.



No VTEC ever kicked as hard as the Nitrous did in my GSR. Was a fun car, but was too hard to ignore the bottom end torque and grunt of a V8. Never looked back after I sold that car.

----------


## SKR

> #ChevyMalibu



#DodgeCharger

----------


## suntan

> Problem with reviving an old name is, if it's remotely the same as the old one, people bitch about lack of innovation. If it's different, the fanboys cry about it tainting the original name. It's really a lose lose situation.



Just gotta stick a touchscreen in it and AWD.

----------


## Buster

> Problem with reviving an old name is, if it's remotely the same as the old one, people bitch about lack of innovation. If it's different, the fanboys cry about it tainting the original name. It's really a lose lose situation.



aint that the truth. I think it's generally not a good idea to try to monetize ancient history.

Also, most of the people who bitch about these things are never going to buy anything at all.

----------


## Pauly Boy

With the death of sedan sales I cannot see them run this and the ILX. I can't fathom them bringing a low volume coupe to market either (even with Honda doing Honda things like keeping the 2dr Civic/Accord around 10 years after everyone else killed theirs off)...

I assume their comments on it not replacing the ILX is market speak for "not directly". That leaked Type S marketing "future brand road map" didn't even have the ILX listed with only "new compact sedan".

----------


## Xtrema

> With the death of sedan sales I cannot see them run this and the ILX. I can't fathom them bringing a low volume coupe to market either (even with Honda doing Honda things like keeping the 2dr Civic/Accord around 10 years after everyone else killed theirs off)...
> 
> I assume their comments on it not replacing the ILX is market speak for "not directly". That leaked Type S marketing "future brand road map" didn't even have the ILX listed with only "new compact sedan".




Civic Coupe isn't coming back. So there may be a small market for an Integra and force those move upscale.

Or Integra will be a 4 door coupe ala CLA. 

Next Acura will rename TLX as Legend to cash in on nostalgia.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Hey now, some of us had Cavaliers, the true performance machine.



Ahhh yes, the J-body crew and their J-body girlfriends.....

----------


## rage2

> Ahhh yes, the J-body crew and their J-body girlfriends.....



To be fair, J-body girlfriends are the hottest girlfriends.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> To be fair, J-body girlfriends are the hottest girlfriends.



I feel we need an expansion on this topic.

----------


## Pauly Boy

> I feel we need an expansion on this topic.



And pics

----------


## Misterman

> Ahhh yes, the J-body crew and their J-body girlfriends.....



Somebody say J-Body? Oh the good ol days. lol

----------


## redline

Wrong pic

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Wrong pic



 :ROFL!:  +1

----------


## riander5

Did anyone else here actually own an integra?! Rage did.... who else?

I had a 1995 regular Integra.

Highlights of ownership:
- Custom pearlescent paint from autobody shop I bought (subtle white pearl)
- Installed ebay fart cannon muffler and CAI for gains of 2 hp and losses of 600 dollars from my bank account
- Installed 17 inch rims but didnt have money for coilovers so my wheelgap was atrocious
- Exhaust literally fell apart one day while I was driving and had to take it to a minute muffler with it dragging on the road
- Didn't change the oil for an entire year until the low oil light came on. In my defense it was probably only 10,000 km but I didn't even think of the oil once and I bagged that car  :ROFL!: 
- Won a race against a Nissan Titan

That about sums it up, it was a good car for an 18 y/o

----------


## bjstare

I had a 97 GS. That dark metallic British racing green Color. Bought it from the original owner with <100k on it, no mods except my summer wheels - gold konig helium with azenis rt615. It was a slow, fun car. 

When I split with my ex, she took it and I took our nicer car; shortly after she bounced it off a few guardrails on Deerfoot and wrote it off. Such a waste.

----------


## Buster

> Did anyone else here actually own an integra?! Rage did.... who else?
> 
> I had a 1995 regular Integra.
> 
> Highlights of ownership:
> - Custom pearlescent paint from autobody shop I bought (subtle white pearl)
> - Installed ebay fart cannon muffler and CAI for gains of 2 hp and losses of 600 dollars from my bank account
> - Installed 17 inch rims but didnt have money for coilovers so my wheelgap was atrocious
> - Exhaust literally fell apart one day while I was driving and had to take it to a minute muffler with it dragging on the road
> ...



lol, great post

----------


## ExtraSlow

dark green with gold wheels. That's awesome.

----------


## rage2

Even tho I owned a 1st gen, I had more seat time in a 2nd gen GS-R and a RSX Type-S. My first gen was a cheap spotty accident record car and drove like shit. I crashed it twice, 2nd time being a write off. First time was inexperience, understeered into a curb. Being broke, I went with the cheapest fix and nothing lined up right, the front ride height was fucked, rode way higher than the rear and handled even worse. Car spun out in a gentle turn out of nowhere. Snap oversteer and went sideways into a lamp post, tearing the entire suspension assembly off. Good times.

I loved the 1.7L GS-R 2nd gen, friend owned it, we used to trade cars a lot so I drove it a ton. Actually handled decent, but was a bit gutless. The RSX Type-S was an awesome car, I borrowed it from 
@gkAeris
 for a couple of months. Loved the handling on it and the flat power curve. Great turn in, and with the right throttle/weight transfer, can even get the tail to come out a little to tighten up on turns.

----------


## riander5

> Even tho I owned a 1st gen, I had more seat time in a 2nd gen GS-R and a RSX Type-S. My first gen was a cheap spotty accident record car and drove like shit. I crashed it twice, 2nd time being a write off. First time was inexperience, understeered into a curb. Being broke, I went with the cheapest fix and nothing lined up right, the ride height was fucked and handled even worse. Car spun out in a turn and went sideways into a lamp post, tearing the entire suspension assembly off. Good times.
> 
> I loved the 1.7L GS-R 2nd gen, friend owned it, we used to trade cars a lot so I drove it a ton. Actually handled decent, but was a bit gutless. The RSX Type-S was an awesome car, I borrowed it from 
> @gkAeris
>  for a couple of months. Loved the handling on it and the flat power curve. Great turn in, and with the right throttle/weight transfer, can even get the trail to come out a little to tighten up on turns.



But did you ever beat a nissan titan??

----------


## jabjab

Had a 1997 red Integra that had a lip kit on it that i bought from RPM Racing (they are STILL around actually). Chrome niche wheels and lowered...soooooooooooooooo cool

----------


## Darkane

My favourite integra was 
@Aleks
 green B18 turbo. 

That’s when I realized a relatively reliable, fast Honda could be built. 

High 12s, sleeper status. It raised so many eyebrows in the day at secret street.

----------


## rage2

> My favourite integra was 
> @Aleks
>  green B18 turbo. 
> 
> That’s when I realized a relatively reliable, fast Honda could be built. 
> 
> High 12s, sleeper status. It raised so many eyebrows in the day at secret street.



I liked 
@legendboy
 ‘s integra. He earned his custom user title with that. 450whp or something?

----------


## A2VR6

Still have my 2001 Type R, bone stock, not sure if i'll ever sell it.

----------


## Inzane

> Did anyone else here actually own an integra?! Rage did.... who else?
> 
> I had a 1995 regular Integra.



Several of us chimed in a couple/few pages back.

----------


## 88CRX

> Still have my 2001 Type R, bone stock, not sure if i'll ever sell it.

----------


## redline

> Still have my 2001 Type R, bone stock, not sure if i'll ever sell it.



Nice.... how many Kms?


My GSR had many lives... and engines.... All-motor.... Jackson Racing SC..... Turbo.... Dart block and turbo... 400whp

The RSX type S just had a CAI...

----------


## Pauly Boy

> Still have my 2001 Type R, bone stock, not sure if i'll ever sell it.



Damn. That's amazing. Unmolested ones are a fortune.

----------


## A2VR6

> Nice.... how many Kms?



Just rolled over 83,000 km. It doesnt see the light of day very often but I do take it out once or twice a year for some exercise.

----------


## legendboy

> I liked 
> @legendboy
>  ‘s integra. He earned his custom user title with that. 450whp or something?



 I think it was 409 on mustang dyno, thing was a beast! I think it was only 2200lbs with me in it 




> My favourite integra was 
> @Aleks
>  green B18 turbo. 
> 
> That’s when I realized a relatively reliable, fast Honda could be built. 
> 
> High 12s, sleeper status. It raised so many eyebrows in the day at secret street.



I built his turbo kit, rage2 dyno tuned it. Good memories

----------


## Misterman

> Wrong pic







> +1



I can't post those pics to the forum. (sad face)

And they wouldn't be good anyway, those were the days before cell phone cameras.

----------


## redline

> I can't post those pics to the forum. (sad face)
> 
> And they wouldn't be good anyway, those were the days before cell phone cameras.



Sure blame the camera …. And that is what ask Leo is for ….

----------


## rage2

> I built his turbo kit, rage2 dyno tuned it. Good memories



I feel like we built and tuned more than half of all the turbo Honda’s in Alberta back then haha.

----------


## legendboy

> I feel like we built and tuned more than half of all the turbo Honda’s in Alberta back then haha.



I think we did at least 30!

----------


## Xtrema

https://www.caranddriver.com/news/a3...ntegra-teaser/

It's a 5 door hatch/coupe thing like A7.

----------


## bjstare

0/10 interest from me with fwd powertrain. Would be 9/10 if they ever give it sh-awd. Basically the same as my view on the CTR actually.

----------


## Disoblige

That trunk lid has some RSX in it. Neat.

----------


## rage2

A 5 door integra just like the original potentially with the CTR drivetrain? Sign me up.

----------


## richardchan2002

> 0/10 interest from me with fwd powertrain. Would be 9/10 if they ever give it sh-awd. Basically the same as my view on the CTR actually.



FWD kills it for me too. If you only get to own 1 car year round in Calgary, it sure is nice to not have FWD or RWD.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> 0/10 interest from me with fwd powertrain. Would be 9/10 if they ever give it sh-awd. Basically the same as my view on the CTR actually.



I still dont understand why everyone is so against a FWD platform. the CTR is a great car without AWD. It's light years better than a lot of AWD sports sedans. (IE Sti)

----------


## Buster

So this is luxury version of a CTR without the ...uh....styling issues? Sweet.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I think we may be at a convergence point where complaining about FWD is like complaining about lack of Standard Transmissions.
We all love to complain about it endlessly, but when someone offers a RWD, standard, we find ways to exceedingly not buy it.

----------


## killramos

lol. Honda people

----------


## ExtraSlow

"Awd automatic is the peak of automotive perfection. "
- Every Buyer Everywhere.

----------


## dirtsniffer

I'd take a fwd with a lsd over most "awd" (1wd) systems.

----------


## killramos

> "Awd automatic is the peak of automotive perfection. "
> - Every Buyer Everywhere.



You forgot to raise it by 1” so you can call it an SUV

----------


## bjstare

> I still dont understand why everyone is so against a FWD platform. the CTR is a great car without AWD. It's light years better than a lot of AWD sports sedans. (IE Sti)



Only because of winter. I hate FWD in the winter. If we lived in a place it never snowed, I would prefer FWD to AWD. I've had a car with FWD and LSD, and it was great in the summer, but since I don't park my cars over the winter so I'd rather have something that's more fun year round.  :dunno: 

@ThePenIsMightier
 my last 5 cars have been RWD or AWD, two of those being manual.

----------


## zechs

> We all love to complain about it endlessly, but when someone offers a RWD, standard, we find ways to exceedingly not buy it.



The manufacturers never give good value with these propositions.

A Genesis 2.0T back in the day with the direct injected engine was a fantastic deal. 0% financing for 84 months, under $30k cdn with tons of options and a decent car. Bland, but decent.

Hard to justify a v6 Camaro or 2.3 Mustang.

There is a reason there are so many 5.0L mustangs running around, a bare bone one can be had for $35k which is also crazy value.

If they made a bare bones stripper brz or frs and sold them for $25k cdn they'd sell like hotcakes.

----------


## flipstah

> So this is luxury version of a CTR without the ...uh....styling issues? Sweet.



This

Would the Integra be bigger than a TLX?

----------


## killramos

> So this is luxury version of a CTR without the ...uh....styling issues? Sweet.



Are you really going to own 2 Hondas?

----------


## rage2

> Are you really going to own 2 Hondas?



I currently own 4 cars (ok vehicles). Toyota, Mazda and Nissan are 3 of them. Honda would fit right in.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Yes but if everyone was awesome like cjblair, everyone would be driving exciting cars. Instead, auto makers figured out long ago that the bigger market is in producing boring cars.

----------


## bjstare

> I currently own 4 cars (ok vehicles). Toyota, Mazda and Nissan are 3 of them. Honda would fit right in.



What Nissan did you get?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> What Nissan did you get?



Guys! Shhhh - keep it down.
Killy has gone all SJW and the _N-word_ really triggers him.

----------


## killramos

Rage is dead to me

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Rage is dead to me



Maybe he unknowingly bought mine. I'm cool, now that I don't own one.
Rage's Rep Powa is sure to start declining.

----------


## heavyD

> I think we may be at a convergence point where complaining about FWD is like complaining about lack of Standard Transmissions.
> We all love to complain about it endlessly, but when someone offers a RWD, standard, we find ways to exceedingly not buy it.



I've driven several RWD vehicles in Calgary winters without issue but when we get big snow storms things can get dicey. AWD is simply more convenient for our climate. As for FWD it gets the job done for compact vehicles but once you have accumulated a lot of seat time in RWD and AWD vehicles it's really hard to accept in a performance car. I realize the CTR is a great performing car on a track in warm weather but it's the rest of the time it's just not that great as one of my least favorite things is front wheel spin. It just sucks.

----------


## Xtrema

> This
> 
> Would the Integra be bigger than a TLX?





Concept overlaid on top of test mule.

This looks almost as big as TLX.

----------


## killramos

It’s a 4 door?

----------


## Tik-Tok

> It’s a 4 door?



Everything is a 4 door now.

----------


## Xtrema

> It’s a 4 door?



People got trolled. They just replaced the ILX with Integra.

----------


## killramos

:ROFL!: 

I guess that’s what the I stands for lol

----------


## Pauly Boy

> Its a 4 door?



Technically it's a "5 door"

I was kinda hoping it would be a coupe after that interview where he said it wasn't replacing the ILX - Maybe some sort of economy-halo car since the NSX went stupid wtih it's $300k sticker, but oh well I should have known Honda gonna Honda.

----------


## Disoblige

That's an Integra?  :thumbsdown:

----------


## rage2

> Rage is dead to me



I’m still blue bubble so not all is lost. 

It’s an 03 Sentra for those that care. Just a shitbox for our 14 y/o to practice on so he doesn’t fuck with my cars. Not that I have anything interesting at the moment for him to fuck with. I’ve basically turned into 
@Buster
 but with an iPhone. 

Gonna trade it for a manual shitbox once he’s got the basics down.

----------


## Buster

> I’m still blue bubble so not all is lost. 
> 
> It’s an 03 Sentra for those that care. Just a shitbox for our 14 y/o to practice on so he doesn’t fuck with my cars. Not that I have anything interesting at the moment for him to fuck with. I’ve basically turned into 
> @Buster
>  but with an iPhone. 
> 
> Gonna trade it for a manual shitbox once he’s got the basics down.



I'm currently bike shopping now.

----------


## Disoblige

> It’s an 03 Sentra for those that care. Just a shitbox for our 14 y/o to practice on so he doesn’t fuck with my cars. Not that I have anything interesting at the moment for him to fuck with. I’ve basically turned into 
> @Buster
>  but with an iPhone. 
> 
> Gonna trade it for a manual shitbox once he’s got the basics down.



Just don't get this for him: https://carsandbids.com/auctions/r45...rcedes-e55-amg

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I'm currently bike shopping now.



Wow. Sounds like a joint suicide pact might be in the cards.

----------


## suntan

> I've driven several RWD vehicles in Calgary winters without issue but when we get big snow storms things can get dicey. AWD is simply more convenient for our climate. As for FWD it gets the job done for compact vehicles but once you have accumulated a lot of seat time in RWD and AWD vehicles it's really hard to accept in a performance car. I realize the CTR is a great performing car on a track in warm weather but it's the rest of the time it's just not that great as one of my least favorite things is front wheel spin. It just sucks.



It's true. Hell the F150 I had handled better than the car's I've had.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> Just don't get this for him: https://carsandbids.com/auctions/r45...rcedes-e55-amg



Wrong gen.

----------


## Disoblige

> Wrong gen.



Dammit.

Ok don't buy him this:
https://www.autotrader.ca/a/mercedes...=3_6_6&sprx=-1

----------


## SportEL

The New Integra?


https://www.autoevolution.com/news/2...ts-171066.html

----------


## heavyD

Looks a lot better than the Civic. Kind of a shame it's only FWD and will have a CVT.

----------


## killramos

They just have to call it an integra and the Honda people will buy them.

Then put another badge on a special edition in 4 years and they will buy another one.

----------


## suntan

> Kind of a shame it's only FWD and will have a CVT.



I just threw up in my mouth.

----------


## Buster

> Looks a lot better than the Civic. Kind of a shame it's only FWD and will have a CVT.



wait, waht?

----------


## killramos

> wait, waht?



Don’t worry it will still be a Honda, CVT and FWD is Hondas jam

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> wait, waht?





^Pic posted in italics

----------


## heavyD

> wait, waht?



Speculation but if it comes with the 1.5T then it comes with the CVT. Only the Accord 2.0L turbo engine comes with the 10 speed AT and that's probably a possibility in a Type S but the base car is going to be pretty crappy.

----------


## gpomp

Would the DCT from the ILX not fit?

----------


## Redlined_8000

I think its more likely this car comes with a 2.0T and 10SP trans or DCT. Acura is the premium brand. I dont think they are going to stick a base civic 1.5L in there.

----------


## heavyD

> I think its more likely this car comes with a 2.0T and 10SP trans or DCT. Acura is the premium brand. I dont think they are going to stick a base civic 1.5L in there.



1.5L isn't the base Civic engine. The 2.0L NA is the base engine which is why it makes sense this car would have the 1.5L Turbo as a base engine.

----------


## Xtrema

> I think its more likely this car comes with a 2.0T and 10SP trans or DCT. Acura is the premium brand. I dont think they are going to stick a base civic 1.5L in there.



2.0T will be reserved for TypeS. 1.5T is most like the base engine. If they insist on CVT, then I doubt base Integra will have more than 200hp.

----------


## 2002civic

Might be a hybrid of some sort... :Barf:

----------


## redline

Another Honda fail … why do they still sell cars

----------


## bjstare

> Another Honda fail … why do they still sell cars



Because (lots of) people buy them.

----------


## 2002civic

- - - Updated - - -




> Another Honda fail … why do they still sell cars



Because they have the #1 selling car in Canada for 20+ years...

----------


## Swank

> Another Honda fail … why do they still sell cars



Because trucks are overkill, SUVs are too big, and bus passes suck.

----------


## gpomp

> Another Honda fail … why do they still sell cars



Brand loyalty is a big thing.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> Another Honda fail … why do they still sell cars



The bigger failure would be to only sell cars car people like.... but wouldnt buy / cant afford anyways..

----------


## Pauly Boy

Hold up. SportEL isn't just a bot that posts vaccine conspiracies?!?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Hold up. SportEL isn't just a bit that posts vaccine conspiracies?!?



I wouldn't know. All thanks to the miracle of THE IGNORE BUTTON.

----------


## redline

> Brand loyalty is a big thing.



Have they driven other cars ?

----------


## SportEL

> Hold up. SportEL isn't just a bot that posts vaccine conspiracies?!?



I post what Doctors and Scientists say, what Studies and Government facts show. Maybe you should look into the substance of what I post instead of immediately writing it off because it doesn't agree with your views.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Have they driven other cars ?



Maybe they only drive them ironically.

**2000th Post Explosions and Balloons**

----------


## tirebob

> My first car was an 87 Integra 5 door, which these days we call the 4 door coupe. I hope they bring that body style back.



I had exactly the same car! Not my first. mind you...

----------


## ExtraSlow

5 door sounds like a kia stinger???

----------


## killramos

> 5 door sounds like a kia stinger???



YOU SHUT YOUR WHORE MOUTH

buy one lol

----------


## bjstare

> YOU SHUT YOUR WHORE MOUTH
> 
> buy one lol



I would, except I have yet to meet one single korean car owner that has good things to say about it after a year or two. Every person I've talked to about Genesis or Hyundai has loved it at first, and hated it after not too long of a time.

If I'm going to be buying something that's a POS off warranty, might as well be German because it'll actually be nice to be in when it's not in the shop.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> YOU SHUT YOUR WHORE MOUTH
> 
> buy one lol



I should. I may.

----------


## killramos

> I would, except I have yet to meet one single korean car owner that has good things to say about it after a year or two. Every person I've talked to about Genesis or Hyundai has loved it at first, and hated it after not too long of a time.
> 
> If I'm going to be buying something that's a POS off warranty, might as well be German because it'll actually be nice to be in when it's not in the shop.



I think a genesis lease could make sense for a non car person. Shows up at your house. They come get it and leave you another one when it’s broken. Throw keys back at them when lease is ip. They seem nice enough?

The Germans could really buy back some animosity if the dealers in Calgary upped their customer service game. Love my Lexus for service experience.

----------


## Hallowed_point

https://www.thedrive.com/news/42746/...l-transmission

3 pedals confirmed


 :Clap:

----------


## bjstare

That teaser/ad made me miss my s2k haha.

----------


## Pauly Boy

https://www.autoblog.com/amp/2021/10...ra-spy-photos/

Appears to be the test mule. As always, spy picture taken with a potato from the other end of a football field and digitally zoomed, sigh.

Manual is option is nice, but I'm assuming this will be another re-badged Civic Si with leather for sure at this point now:
- Doesn't make sense to develop a new engine for an entry market car.
- Doesn't make sense to NA it in 2022.
- Can't use the 2.0T, otherwise it would cannibalize TLX sales.
- Can't use the Type R tuned engine since there needs to be room for the Type S

That leaves the 1.5L turbo. And if it is Civic architecture, well not even the Type R has AWD...

----------


## Disoblige

Man.. Honda needs to make a small peppy AWD. 1.5L turbo AWD and you got a winner.

----------


## SportEL

That's good. I would only consider a vehicle that is Standard. However, if it looks like the Awful Civic, no thanks.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Man.. Honda needs to make a small peppy AWD. 1.5L turbo AWD and you got a winner.



Awd manual accord wagon with a turbo? Nobody would buy anything that awesome.

----------


## heavyD

> https://www.autoblog.com/amp/2021/10...ra-spy-photos/
> 
> Appears to be the test mule. As always, spy picture taken with a potato from the other end of a football field and digitally zoomed, sigh.
> 
> Manual is option is nice, but I'm assuming this will be another re-badged Civic Si with leather for sure at this point now:
> - Doesn't make sense to develop a new engine for an entry market car.
> - Doesn't make sense to NA it in 2022.
> - Can't use the 2.0T, otherwise it would cannibalize TLX sales.
> - Can't use the Type R tuned engine since there needs to be room for the Type S
> ...



I don't see how putting the 2.0T in a smaller car will cannibalize TLX sales. The TLX is a massive car and I don't see too many people cross shopping the Integra and TLX. The 1.5T will work for base Integras but won't cut it for a Type S variant.

----------


## Darkane

There was a leak (if real). Base engine dohc 1.5T 225hp, A-spec 230hp. 

Type S 278hp 2L

Dohc 1.5T sounds like a shoe in for civic si.

----------


## killramos

It’s funny that people are excited about these

----------


## Buster

> It’s funny that people are excited about these



Expect many posts about how Honda has de-valued a storied nameplate for the sake of cynical profiteering.

----------


## heavyD

> It’s funny that people are excited about these



It gets people talking about Acura again and it's a reason for younger people to visit their dealerships.

----------


## riander5

If anything this thread kinda makes me want a DC2 integra again.... Or my old cobalt SS... I loved that car no matter how hilariously obnoxious its wing was!

----------


## max_boost

> It gets people talking about Acura again and it's a reason for younger people to visit their dealerships.



That’s exactly it. This car isn’t for the elites.

----------


## redline

> It gets people talking about Acura again and it's a reason for younger people to visit their dealerships.



Young people dont car about cars … Acura is a boring as it gets not something young people are into … baller or nothing .. not some weird value brand with no sex appel

----------


## heavyD

> Young people dont car about cars … Acura is a boring as it gets not something young people are into … baller or nothing .. not some weird value brand with no sex appel



While young enthusiasts are less and less young adults still purchase cars as the popularity of the Honda Civic and Corolla has proven. There's 12 pages here and counting on an Acura that we haven't even seen yet so I beg to differ that nobody cares.

----------


## bjstare

Updated Civic Si out today. I assume it's basically the Integra.

I like it. Only offering fwd in our climate is too bad, car looks like a great DD other than that.

----------


## Darkane

> Updated Civic Si out today. I assume it's basically the Integra.
> 
> I like it. Only offering fwd in our climate is too bad, car looks like a great DD other than that.



Civic si sucks. It’s 4 door only, 50lbs heavier, and 5hp less.

----------


## bjstare

> Civic si sucks. It’s 4 door only, 50lbs heavier, and 5hp less.



4 door is great.

Also, can't tell if srs. Those deltas are almost rounding errors  :ROFL!:

----------


## heavyD

> Civic si sucks. It’s 4 door only, 50lbs heavier, and 5hp less.



Civic Si sales nosedived last gen. Honda was selling around 16k a year in the US which is considerably less than the WRX for example. I can understand letting go of the coupe as coupes are dying and it doesn't make sense to make a coupe only for a low volume seller like the Si.

----------


## A2VR6

> Updated Civic Si out today. I assume it's basically the Integra.
> 
> I like it. Only offering fwd in our climate is too bad, car looks like a great DD other than that.



I can see the base Integra being the Auto or DCT version of the manual only Si.

----------


## dimi

Loses 5 horsepower?  :ROFL!:  Who in their right mind is buying a civic si over a gti/wrx.

----------


## killramos

Same people who are excited about an “integra” in the first place

----------


## Darkane

> Civic Si sales nosedived last gen. Honda was selling around 16k a year in the US which is considerably less than the WRX for example. I can understand letting go of the coupe as coupes are dying and it doesn't make sense to make a coupe only for a low volume seller like the Si.



I get it, I do. 

I’m just upset that an engineering company like Honda gave up on this car. 

It’s not for me anyway..

Now - does this mean the new R can have 5 less hp, too???

----------


## Misterman

> The Germans could really buy back some animosity if the dealers in Calgary upped their customer service game. Love my Lexus for service experience.



Been pretty happy with my service experience in Edmonton at Heritage Valley Benz. Certainly close to on par with Lexus when I used to deal with them.

----------


## Misterman

> Loses 5 horsepower?  Who in their right mind is buying a civic si over a gti/wrx.



Someone who would rather spend 30k instead of 45k.

----------


## redline

> While young enthusiasts are less and less young adults still purchase cars as the popularity of the Honda Civic and Corolla has proven. There's 12 pages here and counting on an Acura that we haven't even seen yet so I beg to differ that nobody cares.



For all the 12 pages I bet maybe one person actually buys one

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> For all the 12 pages I bet maybe one person actually buys one



Who has the most posts within these 3 (LoL, "12") pages? Obviously, that person cares the most.

----------


## heavyD

> Loses 5 horsepower?  Who in their right mind is buying a civic si over a gti/wrx.



There is no longer a regular WRX as we used to know. The new one is a WildernessRX that's basically a lowered Crosstrek.

----------


## dimi

> Someone who would rather spend 30k instead of 45k.



The starting price of all 3 was within $1k the last few years. Yes you need to upgrade the trim on the gti/wrx, unless you're ok with a base car, but 45k is a ridiculous exaggeration. 




> There is no longer a regular WRX as we used to know. The new one is a WildernessRX that's basically a lowered Crosstrek.



I don't like the styling and cladding, but if it starts around $30k (previous wrx), that's a pretty good deal for a 6mt 2.4t car.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Wait, what happened to the WRX? I'm confused and this thread is already off track.

----------


## bjstare

AWD is literally the only thing the WRX has going for it (and has been the same for a few years).

----------


## suntan

> https://www.thedrive.com/news/42746/...l-transmission
> 
> 3 pedals confirmed



I only have two feet, how is this supposed to work?

----------


## JordanEG6

Saw this on IG this morning...

Looks like Gastly driving the Integra?

----------


## A2VR6

Isnt that a TLX-S?

----------


## JordanEG6

> Isnt that a TLX-S?



I believe you are correct. My bad lol 
They're all looking the same to me nowadays

----------


## Misterman

> The starting price of all 3 was within $1k the last few years. Yes you need to upgrade the trim on the gti/wrx, unless you're ok with a base car, but 45k is a ridiculous exaggeration.




I don't who in their right mind would ever buy a less than STI model WRX? The car is a steaming pile of garbage, you only put up with something like that if you get the trade off of good power or some type of fun factor. So that's what I compared. If I had to choose between Civic SI or base model Subaru, that's a pretty easy choice to go with Honda. I guess I still don't get your comparison?

----------


## Pauly Boy

Apparently they're releasing a prototype version tomorrow.

I assume we're getting another fancied up Civic Si like the out-going ILX, but still holding out a shred of hope for something better.

Either way, prepare to be whelmed.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Wasn't the Integra always a fancied up si?

----------


## ShermanEF9

Nah. They were definitely different cars. Not overly, but enough.

----------


## Xtrema

> Wasn't the Integra always a fancied up si?



GSR.

Then there's Type-R.

----------


## killramos

So a fancied up civic type r?  :ROFL!:

----------


## SportEL

Live Debut at 6:35pm today

https://www.acura.ca/en/future-vehicles/Integra

www.acura.com/integra

----------


## richardchan2002

Looks like a 5 door 1.5L FWD that starts at $30k USD. 

Kind of underwhelming but not unexpected.

Doesnt seem like much of a value proposition.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

So, you're whelmed? I think that guy was correct.

----------


## richardchan2002

> So, you're whelmed? I think that guy was correct.



Yeah but whelmed covers all bases like climate change does.

----------


## Darkane

This thing is stupid. I’m a Honda fan boi, but this does nothing. Zero. 

30k USD starting is a tough pill to swallow. 

The brz and 86 are 28k starting with more power. 

Will this thing be just all interior and tech? For the gen Z buyer who doesn’t actually like cars?

----------


## Pauly Boy

On the plus side - Maybe we'll all get cheap Acura leases again since I can't see these flying off dealer lots...

----------


## Shlade

Thats no integra.

----------


## Sentry

Its a crossover lol

----------


## dimi

Integra? You mean a ZDX  :ROFL!:

----------


## killramos

Just Honda things

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## Ca_Silvia13

> Its a crossover lol



That's got some E-Mustang vibes from that side profile.

----------


## jabjab

> This thing is stupid. Im a Honda fan boi, but this does nothing. Zero. 
> 
> 30k USD starting is a tough pill to swallow. 
> 
> The brz and 86 are 28k starting with more power. 
> 
> Will this thing be just all interior and tech? For the gen Z buyer who doesnt actually like cars?



Agreed, what is the point of this car? it doesn't fill a need in the car market...and its ugly

----------


## Hallowed_point

The ILX has returned to much fanfare!

----------


## killramos

They will probably sell way more of these than they would a low slung fwd sports coupe.

Thats the point.

----------


## Darkane

Would anyone buy this over a 2L accord?? 

Moving the badge from an H to A, but I just don’t see it. I really wanted to like this car. 

Honda whhhyyyyy. I want to like the Si and Integra. I can’t.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> They will probably sell way more of these than they would a low slung fwd sports coupe.
> 
> That’s the point.



This guy knows.

----------


## rage2

> The ILX has returned to much fanfare!



The ILX replaced the RSX/Integra so it makes sense haha.

----------


## bjstare

> They will probably sell way more of these than they would a low slung fwd sports coupe.
> 
> That’s the point.



Exactly. This car wasn't intended to be a revival of the glory days. CTR (and TLX type-s) is about as close as they'll go, I imagine.

----------


## benyl

> Honda whhhyyyyy. I want to like the Si and Integra. I can’t.



Has anyone in the last 10 years been excited by anything from Honda? They are following the Toyota formula of creating bland cars for the masses.

I was hoping for something cool that would remind me of the Gen 1 or even Gen 2 Integra, but alas. Why revive the name?

Next, we will see the “Legend” re-incarneted as the new version of the TLX. Maybe a “Vigor” will show up as an SUV.

----------


## gpomp

> I was hoping for something cool that would remind me of the Gen 1 or even Gen 2 Integra, but alas. Why revive the name?



They clearly had no development budget for this car. Using the Integra name saves a bunch on marketing too.

----------


## Xtrema

> Next, we will see the “Legend” re-incarneted as the new version of the TLX. Maybe a “Vigor” will show up as an SUV.



Should revive the SLX next by rebadging a Tahoe.

----------


## riander5

> Has anyone in the last 10 years been excited by anything from Honda? They are following the Toyota formula of creating bland cars for the masses.
> 
> I was hoping for something cool that would remind me of the Gen 1 or even Gen 2 Integra, but alas. Why revive the name?
> 
> Next, we will see the Legend re-incarneted as the new version of the TLX. Maybe a Vigor will show up as an SUV.



GT86, Toyota Supra, Lexus IS500, LFA, vs CTR and the NSX. I dont think you can even call out Toyota any more. Toyota at least gives a half ass effort here and there, Honda is the worst of the worst by a long shot.

----------


## jutes

> Integra? You mean a ZDX



I've been looking for a good one for the past 6 months.

----------


## Hallowed_point

> Has anyone in the last 10 years been excited by anything from Honda? They are following the Toyota formula of creating bland cars for the masses.
> 
> I was hoping for something cool that would remind me of the Gen 1 or even Gen 2 Integra, but alas. Why revive the name?
> 
> Next, we will see the “Legend” re-incarneted as the new version of the TLX. Maybe a “Vigor” will show up as an SUV.



Clearly you missed the flagship halo car that was the 2012-2017 Accord V6 Coupe (with 6 speed manual, affectionately known amongst performance enthusiasts as the "6-6" ) 0-60 in a front tire scorching 5.6 seconds with the 1/4 mile passing by in a scant 14.0 seconds flat at 103 mph.

https://www.caranddriver.com/reviews...l-test-review/

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Clearly you missed the flagship halo car that was the 2012-2017 Accord V6 Coupe (with 6 speed manual, affectionately known amongst performance enthusiasts as the "6-6" ) 0-60 in a front tire scorching 5.6 seconds with the 1/4 mile passing by in a scant 14.0 seconds flat at 103 mph.
> 
> https://www.caranddriver.com/reviews...l-test-review/



The last true American muscle car.

----------


## Shlade

> The last true American muscle car.



 :ROFL!:

----------


## benyl

> GT86, Toyota Supra, Lexus IS500, LFA, vs CTR and the NSX. I dont think you can even call out Toyota any more. Toyota at least gives a half ass effort here and there, Honda is the worst of the worst by a long shot.



GT86 = Subaru
Supra = BMW
The IS500 is standard Muscle car (drop a big engine into an otherwise standard car). But ok. Although, it’s using the same engine from the original ISF that is over 10 years old. So, basically a new ISF without calling it an ISF.
LFA is 12 years old and was a Halo car that even rich people couldn’t buy.

So, really both Toyota and Honda follow the same formula by throwing a couple of bones to the fan boys once in a while.

- - - Updated - - -




> Clearly you missed the flagship halo car that was the 2012-2017 Accord V6 Coupe (with 6 speed manual, affectionately known amongst performance enthusiasts as the "6-6" ) 0-60 in a front tire scorching 5.6 seconds with the 1/4 mile passing by in a scant 14.0 seconds flat at 103 mph.
> 
> https://www.caranddriver.com/reviews...l-test-review/




My Bad.

----------


## gpomp

How about the GR Yaris? I know it's not sold here but Toyota spent a ton of money developing that car.

----------


## benyl

> How about the GR Yaris? I know it's not sold here but Toyota spent a ton of money developing that car.



Yes, bone thrown to fanboys in Europe and Mexico. But without the requirement to homologate, do you think they would have built it?

----------


## Xtrema

> How about the GR Yaris? I know it's not sold here but Toyota spent a ton of money developing that car.



They are only building 25k because that's the WRC rule. They didn't do it for the fans.

----------


## heavyD

Kind of underwhelming. I realize it's a bit of a challenge to make that coupe rear end of the Civic look good but they kind of failed as it looks like a poor-man's CLA from the rear.

----------


## Xtrema

> kind of underwhelming. I realize it's a bit of a challenge to make that coupe rear end of the civic look good but they kind of failed as it looks like a poor-man's *Genesis coupe* from the rear.



ftfy

----------


## redline

I knew this car was going to disappoint 15 pages ago… Honda sux

----------


## ExtraSlow

> kind of underwhelming. I realize it's a bit of a challenge to make that coupe rear end of the civic look good but they kind of failed as it looks like a poor-man's stinger from the rear.



 ftfy

----------


## killramos

I knew this car was going to suck 15 years ago

----------


## richardchan2002

> GT86, Toyota Supra, Lexus IS500, LFA, vs CTR and the NSX. I dont think you can even call out Toyota any more. Toyota at least gives a half ass effort here and there, Honda is the worst of the worst by a long shot.



Other Japanese contenders for the crown:

Nissan GTR has gone virtually unchanged since 2007 and can no longer be sold in some countries because it no longer meets safety regulations. The upcoming Z is using a variation of the 2003 350Z FM platform.

Subaru STi has used the same engine (EJ) since the first gen Sti in 1994. 

Mazda and Mitsubishi have just rolled over and given up.

----------


## Buster

> Its a crossover lol
> Attachment 102786



Dafuq is this Acura?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Other Japanese contenders for the crown:
> 
> Nissan GTR has gone virtually unchanged since 2007 and can no longer be sold in some countries because it no longer meets safety regulations. The upcoming Z is using a variation of the 2003 350Z FM platform...



Is the new 400z modeled on the 200*3* 350z? Please elaborate on how. Why would they do that when the 370z was right there and several years newer??!?

Regarding the R35 GTR. if you could please elaborate on what countries have refused to admit it since its radical technology allegedly refused to conform to whatever regulations has left it behind. You know,... Aside from Japan and North America at the very least.

I am eager to learn.

----------


## Pauly Boy

> Is the new 400z modeled on the 200*3* 350z? Please elaborate on how. Why would they do that when the 370z was right there and several years newer??!?.



I have no idea about the GTR safety issues, but the 370 is on the same FM platform as the 350. The 400 is going to be a modified version of it as well.

That being said, it's not uncommon for manufacturers to use the same platform for 20+ years with tweaks every generation. For example, Chevrolet used the same Y platform for the Corvette from the 80s right up until 2019...

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> Is the new 400z modeled on the 200*3* 350z? Please elaborate on how. Why would they do that when the 370z was right there and several years newer??!?
> 
> Regarding the R35 GTR. if you could please elaborate on what countries have refused to admit it since its radical technology allegedly refused to conform to whatever regulations has left it behind. You know,... Aside from Japan and North America at the very least.
> 
> I am eager to learn.



You were in the 400Z thread which has been discussed that it uses the same platform as the 350z.
https://www.motortrend.com/features/...arison-visual/


R35 news 
https://www.motor1.com/news/532908/n...l-safety-test/

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> You were in the 400Z thread which has been discussed that it uses the same platform as the 350z.
> https://www.motortrend.com/features/...arison-visual/
> 
> 
> R35 news 
> https://www.motor1.com/news/532908/n...l-safety-test/



I do recall that thread. I wish I was more proficient. I just keep seeing 370z and not 350z...
If the middle number is different, does that make it still the same? Being a guy that says random things and thinks they're true would seem pretty lame, here. But if a 350z = 370z because someone who's never owned either says so, then I am happy to be proven wrong. I just need to be re-educated.

Can we say "it's basically a Versa" next because it's made by the same company? Shall we then stretch that to "pffftt this is a Datsun 510"??!

I defer to your expertise on what we call this.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> That being said, it's not uncommon for manufacturers to use the same platform for 20+ years with tweaks every generation. For example, Chevrolet used the same Y platform for the Corvette from the 80s right up until 2019...



Y platform simply denotes the 4th character of the VIN and specifies, front engine, rear wheel drive, 4 wheel independent suspension. By this description, GM used the same “Y platform” starting in 1961 with the Pontiac Tempest and also used that platform in 2019 with the C7 Vette, but that’s where the similarities end.

Although there are many similarities between the C5 (1997) to C7 (2019), the C4 from the 80’s shares nothing with the later generations. The C5 was a brand new chassis design from the C4 and it continued to evolve in the C6 and C7.

Back on topic, I previously owned a 2000 Integra, it was a good, reliable commuter car. I’m guessing this new one will also fit that description.

----------


## killramos

> I do recall that thread. I wish I was more proficient. I just keep seeing 370z and not 350z...
> If the middle number is different, does that make it still the same? Being a guy that says random things and thinks they're true would seem pretty lame, here. But if a 350z = 370z because someone who's never owned either says so, then I am happy to be proven wrong. I just need to be re-educated.
> 
> Can we say "it's basically a Versa" next because it's made by the same company? Shall we then stretch that to "pffftt this is a Datsun 510"??!.



I’ll allow it.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Y platform simply denotes the 4th character of the VIN and specifies, front engine, rear wheel drive, 4 wheel independent suspension. By this description, GM used the same Y platform starting in 1961 with the Pontiac Tempest and also used that platform in 2019 with the C7 Vette, but thats where the similarities end.
> 
> Although there are many similarities between the C5 (1997) to C7 (2019), the C4 from the 80s shares nothing with the later generations. The C5 was a brand new chassis design from the C4 and it continued to evolve in the C6 and C7...



Yes. It seems silly for automotive journalists (LoL) to overuse the term "same platform" and then sillier when that spills into the public because in so many cases, it's not a useful thing to say.

----------


## Misterman

> Dafuq is this Acura?



It's exactly what anyone with any sense should've expected.

----------


## richardchan2002

> I do recall that thread. I wish I was more proficient. I just keep seeing 370z and not 350z...
> If the middle number is different, does that make it still the same? Being a guy that says random things and thinks they're true would seem pretty lame, here. But if a 350z = 370z because someone who's never owned either says so, then I am happy to be proven wrong. I just need to be re-educated.
> 
> Can we say "it's basically a Versa" next because it's made by the same company? Shall we then stretch that to "pffftt this is a Datsun 510"??!
> 
> I defer to your expertise on what we call this.



I don’t follow. What’s all this about Versas and 501s? The FM platform underpins the 350Z, 370Z and 400Z. My point is that it’s an aging platform.

----------


## Buster

> It's exactly what anyone with any sense should've expected.



I honestly had no expectations. I don't think this fast ever crossed my mind before. Now that I know it's poop, I will continue to not bother

----------


## brucebanner



----------


## Neil4Speed

I am kind of surprised that they were willing to renew a nameplate like this for this car. To be fair to Honda, it is not like the original integra started out as a crazy barn burner, and even the second gen only got the GS-R in the second year of production. I think the nameplate makes everyone think of the Type-R's and the 3rd Gen GS-R's (with the blades...!)

I guess if Mustangs are SUV's now, anything is fair game.

Honda, please let the Legend nameplate die with dignity (i.e. a slow painful death of virtually zero sales)

----------


## ExtraSlow

This car being a crosstour suddenly makes it more compelling to me.

----------


## heavyD

> Yes. It seems silly for automotive journalists (LoL) to overuse the term "same platform" and then sillier when that spills into the public because in so many cases, it's not a useful thing to say.



Except when discussing the new Z that's on the same 20 year old platform as the 350Z.

- - - Updated - - -




> This car being a crosstour suddenly makes it more compelling to me.



Funny thing is that the Crosstour bombed but attaching the Civic name to it should result in decent sales for the hatchback. Not sure how this Integra will fare as it appears Acura didn't put a lot of effort into this.

----------


## Pauly Boy

> Funny thing is that the Crosstour bombed but attaching the Civic name to it should result in decent sales for the hatchback. Not sure how this Integra will fare as it appears Acura didn't put a lot of effort into this.



What's funny is the ZDX/Crosstour would probably sell a decent amount in today's world now that everyone has lost their mind for SUVs.

----------


## Xtrema

> What's funny is the ZDX/Crosstour would probably sell a decent amount in today's world now that everyone has lost their mind for SUVs.



Kinda sad ZDX didn't stick around while SUV coupes are all the rage these days.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Kinda sad ZDX didn't stick around while SUV coupes are all the rage these days.



Can't be "all the rage" when rage bought a Sienna...

----------


## heavyD

> Can't be "all the rage" when rage bought a Sienna...



I'm still having a difficult time wrapping my head around that one. I had a couple of boys and I didn't have to resort to a minivan.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I'm still having a difficult time wrapping my head around that one. I had a couple of boys and I didn't have to resort to a minivan.



I personally see no stigma with it, but it's always fun to mock others. My Sienna and Odyssey friends mock me for not joining them, but I just haven't seen the need, yet...

----------


## phreezee

Sliding doors are the best doors.

----------


## heavyD

> I personally see no stigma with it, but it's always fun to mock others. My Sienna and Odyssey friends mock me for not joining them, but I just haven't seen the need, yet...



I think most of families with kids would be better off with minivans than SUV's but a lot of females don't want to be attached to the soccer mom stigma. I would have had no issues getting one in the day (my kids are teens now) but my wife wanted no part of driving it.

----------


## rage2

> I think most of families with kids would be better off with minivans than SUV's but a lot of females don't want to be attached to the soccer mom stigma. I would have had no issues getting one in the day (my kids are teens now) but my wife wanted no part of driving it.



She loves the van, as do the kids, I refuse to drive it. Maybe I’m the woman in the relationship lol. 

Still waiting on my new car, and wagon is gone in a few hours. My main car will be a beat up 03 Sentra till the new one shows up. Let’s see how long that lasts till I hop in the van.

----------


## Xtrema

> She loves the van, as do the kids, I refuse to drive it. Maybe I’m the woman in the relationship lol. 
> 
> Still waiting on my new car, and wagon is gone in a few hours. My main car will be a beat up 03 Sentra till the new one shows up. Let’s see how long that lasts till I hop in the van.



Is this 1st time ever Rage has 0 Mercs in the line up?

----------


## Buster

> She loves the van, as do the kids, I refuse to drive it. Maybe I’m the woman in the relationship lol. 
> 
> Still waiting on my new car, and wagon is gone in a few hours. My main car will be a beat up 03 Sentra till the new one shows up. Let’s see how long that lasts till I hop in the van.



stay strong.

----------


## Pauly Boy

Sentra is a proper race car just like the Integra.

----------


## max_boost

> She loves the van, as do the kids, I refuse to drive it. Maybe I’m the woman in the relationship lol. 
> 
> Still waiting on my new car, and wagon is gone in a few hours. My main car will be a beat up 03 Sentra till the new one shows up. Let’s see how long that lasts till I hop in the van.



Hey boss, what is the new car?

----------


## rage2

> Is this 1st time ever Rage has 0 Mercs in the line up?



Was talking about this with someone last night. There was a 2 year gap between when my brother totalled my E55 to when I got the C63. Prior to that, there was a small 1 week gap when my 944 Turbo blew it's motor and I picked up the used E55.

I wasn't a huge Mercedes fan between 2006 and 2010 where the cars were part of the Chrysler/Mercedes merger. They weren't great cars, and those cars took a huge dip in reliability during that era.




> Hey boss, what is the new car?



Thought I posted about it already. I sold the E53 Coupe for the E53 Cabriolet. Same car, minus top, plus $$$$. Even the options are identical minus massage seats because COVID shortages.

----------


## Disoblige

> This car being a crosstour suddenly makes it more compelling to me.



And there you have it folks. Honda knew what they were doing all along. $$$

----------


## ExtraSlow

> And there you have it folks. Honda knew what they were doing all along. $$$



Honda hasn't been wrong about much in the last 20 years, as depressing as that sentiment is.

----------


## JordanLotoski

This is by far the worst anticipated release of a car to date...They could have nailed this with the new Acura design

----------


## rage2

> Honda hasn't been wrong about much in the last 20 years, as depressing as that sentiment is.



Hondas been wrong in F1 twice now. Pulling out at the worst time.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Hondas been wrong in F1 twice now. Pulling out at the worst time.



Racing is stupid, F1 is stupid. Fight me.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Racing is stupid, F1 is stupid. Fight me.



Hey, there's no need to get political!

----------


## redline

> Racing is stupid, F1 is stupid. Fight me.



F1 makes road cars better...

----------


## bjstare

> F1 used to make road cars better...



ftfy

----------


## rage2

Mercedes AMG hybrids literally have tech out of their f1 cars.

----------


## Darkane

> Mercedes AMG hybrids literally have tech out of their f1 cars.



Wings with flex deformation marks?

----------


## bjstare

> Mercedes AMG hybrids literally have tech out of their f1 cars.



Ya I know the tech makes it’s way in. Better is subjective. Give me more cylinders, maybe turbos. Keep your batteries.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I LoL'd.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Is it weird that I was watching the Savage Geese review of the 2022 Civic Si and it made me want this  CrossTour Integra? I don't buy cars, so I guess I'm safe from making that mistake, but....

----------


## max_boost

That thing is so ugly

----------


## heavyD

> That thing is so ugly



I have wanted Acura to bring the Integra back for some time but unfortunately I think they may have botched this one. We haven't seen the interior yet so that could be a plus or minus. Time will tell as the Civic Type R uses that body style and the camo photos don't look terrible.

----------


## Disoblige

Hey look, a 1:1 scale hot wheels...

----------


## Pauly Boy

They released specs & opened reservations today:

https://www.integraforums.com/forum/...ay-3-10.50078/

Interesting the only way to get the stick is loaded A-spec model... They're usually relegated to the "lesser" models these days.

Honestly, if it was just the ILX 2.0, this would be a decent package - Nothing wrong with an upscale Civic SI hatch. Using the Integra name for it is laughable though.

----------


## Xtrema

> They released specs & opened reservations today:
> 
> https://www.integraforums.com/forum/...ay-3-10.50078/
> 
> Interesting the only way to get the stick is loaded A-spec model... They're usually relegated to the "lesser" models these days.
> 
> Honestly, if it was just the ILX 2.0, this would be a decent package - Nothing wrong with an upscale Civic SI hatch. Using the Integra name for it is laughable though.



If it starts at $30K, then there's a-spec and a-spec tech on top. Is this thing going to top out at $40K USD?

----------


## killramos

And they will sell every one they make because people are idiots.

----------


## Maxx Mazda

> And they will sell every one they make because people are idiots.



Just like the NSX, right?

----------


## Disoblige

The back looks like a Genesis Coupe.

----------


## Buster

this thing looks like complete ass

----------


## Team_Mclaren

love that CVT, thats a nice touch

----------


## killramos

> Just like the NSX, right?



Let me just go walk into a dealer and buy one.

Man it would be awkward if they were actually sold out

----------


## redline

> Just like the NSX, right?



easy to sell out the NSX when you only make 200 a year...

----------


## Shlade

Maybe i'm angry about this thing like I was when the Dodge Charger came out. Then ended up getting one...

I just think the name pisses me off. But it is a nice looking car.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Honda Civic Hatch XL actually sounds like something I'd love.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

It comes with an NFT if you order it early enough???!

Now I know this is SRS bidness!

----------


## riander5

What is hondas obsession with the ~200hp mark. Here's our new Integra, despite hundreds of learnings and changes in engines over the last 2 decades, it is slower than the outgoing integra (RSX-S). Enjoy!

----------


## Pauly Boy

> What is hondas obsession with the ~200hp mark. Here's our new Integra, despite hundreds of learnings and changes in engines over the last 2 decades, it is slower than the outgoing integra (RSX-S). Enjoy!



Well to be fair this is the regular model & the equivalent base RSX was just the 160hp engine.

I'm sure the new Type-S will get some version of the 2.0L K20C from the Accord/TLX/Type-R.

The NFT/Metaverse shit is hilarious though.

----------


## Xtrema

> What is hondas obsession with the ~200hp mark. Here's our new Integra, despite hundreds of learnings and changes in engines over the last 2 decades, it is slower than the outgoing integra (RSX-S). Enjoy!



Because it's a 1.5L turbo and probably as much as they are willing to risk on warranty of a high volume model. Since it's paired with a CVT, it's really at the limit of what Hondata think the CVT can handle.

----------


## msommers

No 2 door option?!

----------


## richardchan2002

https://www.motortrend.com/news/2023...cs-comparison/

Motor trend compares known specs to the civic Si.

Looks like Integra will be heavier and therefore slower than the Civic si because it uses the same power plant. New gen Civic has 0-60 time of 7+ seconds (which is even slower than the last gen Civic si). This doesn’t bode well for the Integra. Minivans have better acceleration than this.

I agree that the 200hp formula doesn’t work anymore because the cars keep getting heavier. It was OK when Civics were 2000lbs but now that they are over 3000lbs it’s just not enough.

----------


## bjstare

> https://www.motortrend.com/news/2023...cs-comparison/
> 
> Motor trend compares known specs to the civic Si.
> 
> Looks like Integra will be heavier and therefore slower than the Civic si because it uses the same power plant. New gen Civic has 0-60 time of 7+ seconds (which is even slower than the last gen Civic si). This doesn’t bode well for the Integra. Minivans have better acceleration than this.
> 
> I agree that the 200hp formula doesn’t work anymore because the cars keep getting heavier. It was OK when Civics were 2000lbs but now that they are over 3000lbs it’s just not enough.



 :ROFL!: 

There has never been a 2000lb, 200hp civic. Not even the first type r. Pickup trucks, station wagons, and SUVs have better acceleration than this too, it's kind of a moot point. Was the same with previous civics and integras as well. not really relevant.

The integra/civic have always been slow. I'm not sure why anyone would expect anything different out of this new one.

----------


## Disoblige

Doesn't matter if it is slow. Civics just need to look like they might be fast. #1 tuning shop (at least in the NE) is Canadian Tire.

----------


## richardchan2002

> There has never been a 2000lb, 200hp civic. Not even the first type r. Pickup trucks, station wagons, and SUVs have better acceleration than this too, it's kind of a moot point. Was the same with previous civics and integras as well. not really relevant.
> 
> The integra/civic have always been slow. I'm not sure why anyone would expect anything different out of this new one.



My main point is that power to weight keeps getting worse so they are getting even slower.

Given the hype (and the price premium over the Civic), I certainly would expect more. Especially since the Civic Type R exists.

----------


## bjstare

Ya I get what you’re saying. Speed has never been a differentiator between Honda and Acura. Acura has always been just as slow as the Honda sister car, just nicer finishings and features (in some cases… in some cases, not even that e.g., the 1.6el). This is pretty on-brand, imo.

----------


## ExtraSlow

1.6EL was a sweet car. I had one of those.

----------


## A2VR6

With the electrification of everything nowadays acceleration is irrelevant. My guess is Honda/Acura decided to focus on "fun to drive on the street" above all. Seems like they did achieve this by the reviews on the Si, yes it's pretty underwhelming from the 0-60 or 1/4 perspective but it drives fantastic.

----------


## Buster

> With the electrification of everything nowadays acceleration is irrelevant.



People around here are in denial about this, fyi.

----------


## riander5

> People around here are in denial about this, fyi.



I know I am

----------


## Pauly Boy

Pricing announced.

Only way to get a stick is a loaded Aspec Elite for $45k... That's crazy!

----------


## cam_wmh

> love that CVT, thats a nice touch



What are Things, I never expected to read on a car forum, for $1,000?

----------


## heavyD

At $45k for a 1.5L 4-cylinder with a manual transmission this car is DOA in Canada.

----------


## riander5

What an absolute pizza shit

----------


## killramos

These announcements always deliver in terms of entertainment

----------


## Inzane

> this car is DOA in Canada.



Exactly what I was thinking. My first car was a 3rd gen Integra. This whole thing makes me sad.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Isn't $45k an entry-level car these days anyway? I swear it's hard to find anything useful under that.

----------


## heavyD

> Isn't $45k an entry-level car these days anyway? I swear it's hard to find anything useful under that.



Civics, Corollas, etc are still had easily for under $30k which is what the Integra is essentially.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I didn't start buying cars new until integras were long out of showrooms, but how much more than a base civic was an integra back in the day?

----------


## Inzane

> I didn't start buying cars new until integras were long out of showrooms, but how much more than a base civic was an integra back in the day?



Back in 96 when I bought mine (going from memory), the RS was $22k, the LS was ~ $24k-24.5k, and the GS-R was ~ $27.5k-28k. (There was also an "SE" that had a few GS-R bits, slotted in-between the LS and GS-R) In 98, the Type-R was about $31k-$33k-ish. And by 2001, the last year of the model, the GS-R was around $29k-$29.5k-ish.

Not sure on the Civic pricing at that time, but I think the Si in 96 was about $20k-22k. (that was the ~125hp model).

----------


## Inzane

Thinking about this is bringing back memories. I remember around 98 or 99, they released the Civic Si-R, which had the 1.6L DOHC VTEC engine from the Del-Sol (160hp). And that car got a huge amount of attention. People acted like this was finally what everyone was waiting for and it was so ground breaking. But the pricing of that model was encroaching on the Integra GS-R, and IMO the GS-R was still the better car.  :dunno:

----------


## heavyD

> Back in 96 when I bought mine (going from memory), the RS was $22k, the LS was ~ $24k-24.5k, and the GS-R was ~ $27.5k-28k. (There was also an "SE" that had a few GS-R bits, slotted in-between the LS and GS-R) In 98, the Type-R was about $31k-$33k-ish. And by 2001, the last year of the model, the GS-R was around $29k-$29.5k-ish.
> 
> Not sure on the Civic pricing at that time, but I think the Si in 96 was about $20k-22k. (that was the ~125hp model).



I recall a yellow ITR that sat in the Northwest Acura showroom for a while before it was sold as not many people wanted to pay that much for an Integra. Different times.

----------


## Inzane

> I recall a yellow ITR that sat in the Northwest Acura showroom for a while before it was sold as not many people wanted to pay that much for an Integra. Different times.



A couple pics I took during my spring 98 visit to Acura of Edmonton. They had 8 Type Rs on the lot that day. I test drove one and almost bought.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> I recall a yellow ITR that sat in the Northwest Acura showroom for a while before it was sold as not many people wanted to pay that much for an Integra. Different times.



I remember that car. I tried so hard to talk my dad into buying it but he wanted something just a little more grown up.

----------


## Kloubek

The 2nd gen Integra was a great car. Even the 1st gen was decent - it just needed to grow up a little.

But this is not a car I am excited is being produced. It looks like a slightly sharper Civic (no surprise there) which in it's own right isn't a vehicle I think looks good at ALL. To me, this appears disproportioned and the C pillar area looks brutal. The rear lights also look like the old Genesis coupe. Basically, it looks outdated before it's even been released.

----------


## Inzane

> The 2nd gen Integra was a great car. Even the 1st gen was decent - it just needed to grow up a little.



I remember thinking the 2nd gen Integras were really nice back in the early 90s. I thought briefly of buying a used one before I bought my (new) 3rd gen.

I don't remember the 1st gen being popular in the enthusiast crowd at all though. That was the early days of Acura when they were trying to market the upscale-ness of their brand, more than the sporty aspects (this was pre-NSX).

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Back in 96 when I bought mine (going from memory), the RS was $22k, the LS was ~ $24k-24.5k, and the GS-R was ~ $27.5k-28k. (There was also an "SE" that had a few GS-R bits, slotted in-between the LS and GS-R) In 98, the Type-R was about $31k-$33k-ish. And by 2001, the last year of the model, the GS-R was around $29k-$29.5k-ish.
> 
> Not sure on the Civic pricing at that time, but I think the Si in 96 was about $20k-22k. (that was the ~125hp model).



That makes the current pricing pretty much bang on with inflation.

----------


## richardchan2002

I think the better comparison is how it’s peers are priced. What else does $45k get you these days?

----------


## jutes

> I think the better comparison is how it’s peers are priced. What else does $45k get you these days?



Stripper LT1 Camaro for $43k. Is it a good comparison for 450hp?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Pic's of stripper, plz.

----------


## Maxx Mazda

> A couple pics I took during my spring 98 visit to Acura of Edmonton. They had 8 Type Rs on the lot that day. I test drove one and almost bought.



Blast from the past! + rep for you!

----------


## Kloubek

> I don't remember the 1st gen being popular in the enthusiast crowd at all though. That was the early days of Acura when they were trying to market the upscale-ness of their brand, more than the sporty aspects (this was pre-NSX).



The 1st gen actually sold better than the 2nd gen, oddly enough - although I agree, they were not a hit with the enthusiast crowd like the 2nd gen was. I think you're right: Back then they were considered more of a entry-level luxury commuting vehicle with a bit of sportiness, as opposed to the 2nd gen which really honed in on the sporty side.

But since that is the last model people remember, I think Honda could have played that up a bit and followed it up with a model that used today's technology to recapture the essence of what that 2nd gen was all about. Instead, it looks like they decided to release yet another awkward looking vehicle which doesn't seem to move the needle whatsoever in any respect at all, for what appears to be an unnecessary premium. They haven't recaptured the 2nd gen Integra at all, but more of the 1st gen which will end up being slower than the civic, a little sharper looking, but essentially costing more to move "up" into the Acura brand which imo has never achieved their goal of being viewed as an actual premium brand.

I expect this car to flop hard. The only thing it seems to have going for it is the Integra name, which shall be forever desecrated.

----------


## Inzane

> Blast from the past! + rep for you!



Thanks!





> But since that is the last model people remember, I think Honda could have played that up a bit and followed it up with a model that used today's technology to recapture the essence of what that 2nd gen was all about.



I'm a little confused by this statement. Are you calling a 3rd gen a 2nd gen here by mistake, or are you actually saying the 2nd gen is the version of Integra that is remembered most? That doesn't really make sense to me. The 3rd gen spanned 94-01 and included the infamous Type-R. I'm not sure how the 2nd gen eclipses that at all.

----------


## rage2

My first car was a 1st gen, and ya it’s a commuter car. Really nothing sporty about it. 2nd gen brought some power with the GSR and a wee bit better handling, but still left a lot to be desired in the handling department. 3rd gen was magic, much improved torque with the gsr, understeer mostly dialed out. The type r was even more raw, spectacular turn in and even oversteer on demand. Just an amazing car. 4th gen RSX is kind of funny, people didn’t like it because it was too soft, but I felt it was perfect. It had the handling and power of the 3rd gen type r, but the suspension was more compliant so it wasn’t punishing as a DD. Vtec engagement was smoothened out so it had more power under the curve but it didn’t give you the vtec kick like in the older cars. 

This new Integra to me is like the old Acura EL. Slightly upscale civic. Doesn’t conjure up any of the personality traits of any of the old Integras.

----------


## Inzane

> This new Integra to me is like the old Acura EL. Slightly upscale civic. Doesn’t conjure up any of the personality traits of any of the old Integras.



I think you nailed it. But, we'll have to drive one to know for sure how it feels. I'm not holding my breath.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Stripper LT1 Camaro for $43k. Is it a good comparison for 450hp?



Not comparable. Two different cars with different markets. American muscle has always been better HP/TQ value, if that's all your looking for. They were the same price as a civic in '96 as well.

----------


## jutes

> Not comparable. Two different cars with different markets. American muscle has always been better HP/TQ value, if that's all your looking for. They were the same price as a civic in '96 as well.



So do you compare it to a BRZ? Or is it strictly FWD platforms. I don't even know what's available, does dodge still make the SRT Neon?

----------


## heavyD

> I think the better comparison is how it’s peers are priced. What else does $45k get you these days?



Hyundai Elantra N is $41k fully equipped and will blow the doors off this car. VW GTI Performance trim is $42k. This new Integra is pretty poor value for what it is.

----------


## Inzane

> Hyundai Elantra N is $41k fully equipped and will blow the doors off this car. VW GTI Performance trim is $42k. This new Integra is pretty poor value for what it is.



Maybe I haven't been paying enough attention to Hyundai lately but the thought of an Elantra "blowing the doors off" anything is hilarious to me.  :ROFL!:  Maybe they've come a long way since I've rented one in the past on trips.

----------


## bjstare

> Maybe I haven't been paying enough attention to Hyundai lately but the thought of an Elantra "blowing the doors off" anything is hilarious to me.  Maybe they've come a long way since I've rented one in the past on trips.



That's like saying you rented a 320i, and you can't imagine an M340i blowing the doors off anything. Apparently the Hyundai N cars are legit.

----------


## killramos

Doesn’t the former head of M ( from when BMW’s were still good ) run the N program?

----------


## heavyD

> Maybe I haven't been paying enough attention to Hyundai lately but the thought of an Elantra "blowing the doors off" anything is hilarious to me.  Maybe they've come a long way since I've rented one in the past on trips.



Good comparison below as all three vehicles I brought up are represented as the Civic Si is essentially the car we are discussing as it's identical to the Integra outside of styling. Forget that the Elantra N won the comparison and focus on the performance metrics. Civic Si/Integra is downright slow.

https://www.caranddriver.com/reviews...-gli-compared/




> Doesn’t the former head of M ( from when BMW’s were still good ) run the N program?



Yes Albert Biermann is responsible for this car and other N models but I believe he no longer is in charge of this department as he retired and more of an advisor now.

----------


## Inzane

> That's like saying you rented a 320i, and you can't imagine an M340i blowing the doors off anything. Apparently the Hyundai N cars are legit.



As I mentioned I haven't followed Hyundai too closely. So I didn't even realize they had made a "sporty" version of the Elantra.

----------


## bjstare

> As I mentioned I haven't followed Hyundai too closely. So I didn't even realize they had made a "sporty" version of the Elantra.



I wasn't trying to be cunty, that was just a response to bring you up to speed. haha

----------


## Kloubek

> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a little confused by this statement. Are you calling a 3rd gen a 2nd gen here by mistake, or are you actually saying the 2nd gen is the version of Integra that is remembered most? That doesn't really make sense to me. The 3rd gen spanned 94-01 and included the infamous Type-R. I'm not sure how the 2nd gen eclipses that at all.



Sorry, my lack of knowledge is showing. I actually forgot there was another gen in there, and was basically lumping the gen 1 and gen 2 into the same segment. I drove in a 1st gen before, but never really paid much attention until they came out with the 3rd gen.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Need to bring back the Acura Vigor.

----------


## Kloubek

> Need to bring back the Acura Vigor.



Not sure if you are serious. It was a good car, but nothing special. The Legend, on the other hand...

----------


## ExtraSlow

Cars are not a serious topic.

----------


## heavyD

> Not sure if you are serious. It was a good car, but nothing special. The Legend, on the other hand...



5 cylinder longitudinal engine is pretty cool. Those were the good old days before the Japanese automakers were taken over by bean counters.

----------


## Xtrema

> 4th gen RSX is kind of funny, people didn’t like it because it was too soft, but I felt it was perfect. It had the handling and power of the 3rd gen type r, but the suspension was more compliant so it wasn’t punishing as a DD. Vtec engagement was smoothened out so it had more power under the curve but it didn’t give you the vtec kick like in the older cars.



I thought people didn't like RSX losing the wishbone front.

----------


## riander5

> That's like saying you rented a 320i, and you can't imagine an *340i M Sport** blowing the doors off anything. Apparently the Hyundai N cars are legit.



 :Love:

----------


## littledan

The other good thing about hyundai is it will burn your house down so you can get an upgrade, as long as you survive. #parkthatgarbageonthestreet

----------


## richardchan2002

> Hyundai Elantra N is $41k fully equipped and will blow the doors off this car. VW GTI Performance trim is $42k. This new Integra is pretty poor value for what it is.



Those sound like the most directly comparable FWD cars. I know its not a fair comparison as it was a few years ago, but the current gen Civic Type R was only $41k MSRP in 2017 and increased to $46k in 2021. 

Also Im not a Subaru fan but it looks like the new WRX (which hasnt really improved from the WRX265 in 2009) is better value too. The top of the line WRX is $40k MSRP and comes with AWD and 271hp.

----------


## Xtrema

At that price point, they should drop in a detuned 2.0T in there.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Would much rather buy a few year old 6-6

----------


## Darkane

> Would much rather buy a few year old 6-6



You can’t compare an STi beating muscle car to the integra.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Really weird to compare an American muscle car to the integra.

----------


## Kloubek

> 5 cylinder longitudinal engine is pretty cool. Those were the good old days before the Japanese automakers were taken over by bean counters.



It was. And it allowed for handling that I recall was pretty fantastic for a sedan of that era.

But I don't remember it being quick. Guess 5 cylinders is better than 4, and let's face it... not many cars were actually quick back then.

----------


## heavyD

> It was. And it allowed for handling that I recall was pretty fantastic for a sedan of that era.
> 
> But I don't remember it being quick. Guess 5 cylinders is better than 4, and let's face it... not many cars were actually quick back then.



We look back fondly on those B-series VTEC engines of the 90's but man those cars were slow relative to today's vehicles. Cars like the 300ZX, Supra TT, and 3000GT, would be merely quick today but not fast.

----------


## rage2

> We look back fondly on those B-series VTEC engines of the 90's but man those cars were slow relative to today's vehicles. Cars like the 300ZX, Supra TT, and 3000GT, would be merely quick today but not fast.



I wouldn’t even say quick. Rode in a 300zx TT last year, and as a passenger felt like it was modern GTI slow.

----------


## Inzane

> I wouldnt even say quick. Rode in a 300zx TT last year, and as a passenger felt like it was modern GTI slow.



 :Frown: 

Need to keep things in perspective and relative to the era and class of cars. If say for ease of discussion we throw cars in rough categories of 0-60 times, say 4.0-4.9, 5.0-5.9, 6.0-6-9 etc.... a 300ZXTT and its peers were generally in the 5.0-5.9s bracket. A healthy, maintained "stock" 300ZXTT should be in that range, although (for any car) Calgary's 3500 ft elevation might factor in a bit.

I have no idea how quick a "modern GTI" is. If you said ~5.5s-ish, then ok... your observation is not out of line. But if GTIs are typically a ~ 6.5s car, then the 300ZXTT should've felt quicker.

But if you're saying 5.5s is not quick (ie. slow)... well that's another discussion really, right? When exotics used to impress us with sub-5s 0-60s but now EVs are pushing close to 2s, etc.

----------


## rage2

I’m just comparing butt dyno of an old supercar to a modern sporty econobox. No idea what the 0-60 or 1/4 mile is like. Yea we’re fucking spoiled with cars today.

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> My first car was a 1st gen, and ya its a commuter car. Really nothing sporty about it. 2nd gen brought some power with the GSR and a wee bit better handling, but still left a lot to be desired in the handling department. 3rd gen was magic, much improved torque with the gsr, understeer mostly dialed out. The type r was even more raw, spectacular turn in and even oversteer on demand. Just an amazing car. 4th gen RSX is kind of funny, people didnt like it because it was too soft, but I felt it was perfect. It had the handling and power of the 3rd gen type r, but the suspension was more compliant so it wasnt punishing as a DD. Vtec engagement was smoothened out so it had more power under the curve but it didnt give you the vtec kick like in the older cars. 
> 
> This new Integra to me is like the old Acura EL. Slightly upscale civic. Doesnt conjure up any of the personality traits of any of the old Integras.



I had both a basic integra and a type S. And I test drove at least 2 type R. The type S is more refined in all aspects. But Id take the Type R any day. The heart wants what the heart wants. Specs, reliability, handling, power, numbers, etc. has no meaning when it comes to down to feelings.

----------


## cycosis

So I snagged an Elite A-SPEC™ MT for a week to do a review on it. Crazy that the carbon package is $4500 for some mirror covers, a little trunk lid, and some skirt accents.

Interior is pretty swanky. Seats are very comfortable (im 6'5") and I love that the lumbar can be adjusted vertically. Quite peppy and fun to drive. The only thing that keeps throwing me off is the button activated parking brake.

----------


## jutes

> So I snagged an Elite A-SPEC™ MT for a week* to do a review on it.* Crazy that the carbon package is $4500 for some mirror covers, a little trunk lid, and some skirt accents.
> 
> Interior is pretty swanky. Seats are very comfortable (im 6'5") and I love that the lumbar can be adjusted vertically. Quite peppy and fun to drive. The only thing that keeps throwing me off is the button activated parking brake.



Where can I like and smash that subscribe button?

----------


## cycosis

> Where can I like and smash that subscribe button?



Dont get too excited. Im just taking notes on it for a week and then a writer from Post Media will craft the actual article.

----------


## cycosis

My observations after bombing around in an A-Spec for a week:

Exterior/Aesthetics:

•	Legacy design is underwhelming, 4 doors on an Integra just doesn’t make sense. Looks like a dressed-up Honda Crosstour. *EDIT: Im a moron and did not realize that yes, Acura released multiple 4 door integras in the past.
•	As with all Acuras, there is little to distinguish the front end from any other current model in the lineup. (They all look the same)
•	Not a fan the imprinted lettering on the front bumper (cheapens the car in my opinion).
•	Carbon package is very expensive ($4500) for mirror covers and trunk lip, would be better value if rear diffuser and side skirts were also carbon fiber.
•	Headlights are fantastic at nighttime, especially for backroad driving as the wide projection highlights ditches very well to spot wildlife.


Drivetrain:

•	Very surprised with pleasing performance for a 1.5l inline 4 engine. It is a fun car to drive. Nice to see a car with a manual option.
•	Rev matching was a nice feature for smoother and faster downshifts.
•	Great fuel economy, averaged 5.6l/100km with mix of city and highway driving.
•	Unsure of drive modes/what they do to change the car setup other than changing dash lights, louder fake engine noise through speakers in sport mode, and the engine not turning off while stopped at lights while in sport mode.


Interior/Technology:

•	Touchscreen UX is intuitive and the screen was very responsive to gentle touch. Seemed very high quality.
•	Acura watch blind spot system was helpful for changing lanes in dense traffic.
•	Front seats were very comfortable for me (I’m 6’5”). Vertical adjustment of the lumbar was amazing. My wife (who is not a car enthusiast at all) also found the seats very comfortable.
•	Rear-facing carseats would be a challenge for families due to small rear bench space. No issues getting toddler in and out of a forward-facing carseat.
•	Adjustable backup camera and windshield speedometer projector are nice touches.
•	Front vents seem a bit delicate/breakable.
•	Decent amount of trunk storage, especially if rear seats are folded down.


Conclusion: 

Overall, I think you get a lot of car for the $$$ if you can get over the lack of styling considerations given the name’s history

----------


## Pauly Boy

Have you driven a newer Civic Si? I just can't see the $10k in "value" over it's lesser twin...

The aged ILX got a lot of shit, but at least it could be had for a pittance more & the K20 + DCT was/is fantastic, IMHO.

I've had 2 new Acura's now & the diamond-eye led-whatever headlights are indeed fantastic.

----------


## riander5

Not Integra specific but I'm pretty sure the new TLX... in the Type S trim - Man that is a good looking car. I did a double look the first time I saw one..

Anyhow, I think Acura makes some really good looking vehicles, too bad they can't get the engines together to really compete with the Germans.

Edit: just looked, the type S has a 13.7 quarter mile, meanwhile the m340 is 12.3. I know theres a price difference and all, and electric cars will kill them both but thats just a massive gap for cars that are kind of competing.

----------


## Inzane

> 	Not a fan the imprinted lettering on the front bumper (cheapens the car in my opinion).



That's the one thing on the car that is actually a callback to the 3rd gen Integra.

----------


## The Cosworth

> Where can I like and smash that subscribe button?



don't forget to hit the bell

----------


## heavyD

> That's the one thing on the car that is actually a callback to the 3rd gen Integra.



Yeah it's the only thing about the car that pays homage to the heyday generation of the car. The Integra makes a little bit of sense in the US because the Civic Si is a stripper but in Canada the Si gets all the good stuff making the Integra a poor value. I'm personally of the mindset that Acura in general just doesn't make a lot of sense as most Acura buyers would be better off saving a lot of dough and getting the Honda versions of their cars and SUV's.

----------


## SportEL

Type S is Coming. I guess we'll see how Good it'll Look

----------


## riander5

Not Interga but I think these TLX's look amazing

https://www.autoblog.com/2022/10/05/...-reservations/

----------


## BokCh0y

> Not Interga but I think these TLX's look amazing
> 
> https://www.autoblog.com/2022/10/05/...-reservations/



Wow, that's actually pretty slick  :thumbs up:

----------

